# iPhone 4 apps will not install!



## Pat McCrotch (Jun 19, 2006)

Hello,

I have about 10-12 apps that needed updating as per the app store app. So I just clicked "update all" and it went to the last page off apps and just sat there... Nothing is happening. These apps have all been stuck in "waiting" mode for 3 days now. I can't use the apps! If I click on them once, they go to "paused", I click again they return to their "waiting" state. This is the same on wi-fi or 3G.

I tried installing the lastest iOS update to fix the problem but it's still stuck! I've tried synching and rebooting my iPhone 4 32GB and still nothing! I have 10 apps just sitting there not installing/updating and the little cartwheel at the top of the screen that goes around when downloading data doesn't appears so it seems no data is being downloaded.

Next thing I guess is a restore but it's so much trouble to nuke and pave.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

i have had that happen

delete the apps on your phone
sync with iTunes
then add the apps back via iTunes


----------



## ahMEmon (Sep 27, 2005)

I've had this happen to me way too often. MY solution was to update the apps with itunes, then sync my phone. Worked like a charm


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

Did you try updating them one at a time, as opposed to all it once? Maybe there isn't enough space on your device to download them all and update in one go. Updating one at a time may solve that.


----------



## Pat McCrotch (Jun 19, 2006)

ahMEmon said:


> I've had this happen to me way too often. MY solution was to update the apps with itunes, then sync my phone. Worked like a charm


That sounds like a smashing idea! How'd'you update apps via iTunes?


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Pat McCrotch said:


> That sounds like a smashing idea! How'd'you update apps via iTunes?


I do the same, I just download the updates to iTunes by clicking download updates,
Then I update the apps to my iPhone at a later date at my next sync.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Lawrence said:


> I do the same, I just download the updates to iTunes by clicking download updates,
> Then I update the apps to my iPhone at a later date at my next sync.


That's the way I do it.


----------



## Pat McCrotch (Jun 19, 2006)

ahMEmon said:


> I've had this happen to me way too often. MY solution was to update the apps with itunes, then sync my phone. Worked like a charm


Just figured out how to do it! I googled it and found out I wasn't the only one not getting it. The "available updates" button in iTunes (in snow leopard at least) is under the library column in apps.

I get that it has no choice but to be there, since you can download apps and sync at a later date as you mentioned. However, it still seems somewhat hard to find for a functionality that is useful. I hope that in later updates of iTunes, it will start using badge icons consistent with the iOS interface. I think I would have looked there had the number of available updates been highlighted in that way.

Thanks for your help! Your solution solved my problem and I didn't have to delete any apps or restore.


----------



## Pat McCrotch (Jun 19, 2006)

Oops! Looks like my optimism was premature! All my apps were updated via iTunes but now I am trying to install a single new app and it's still not going anywhere. It's just idling/greyed out with the "waiting" message under it.

My internet connection is working and it is not a lack of space on my iPhone (11GB remaining). Is there anything I can do so that I can once again install/update apps directly on my device? I'd like to point out that I did install the most recent iOS update.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Have you tried a hard reset? Holding down home and power button together until it shuts off and the apple logo appears.


----------



## Pat McCrotch (Jun 19, 2006)

Joker Eh said:


> Have you tried a hard reset? Holding down home and power button together until it shuts off and the apple logo appears.


i have tried rebooting, but I'll try your suggestion.


----------

